# New reel and re-spooling old.



## Adam B (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a Curado201IHG and am going to be buying the chronarch Ci4 soon... What line do you guys recommend I should put on both reels? I fish primarily for reds, trout, flounder, etc. I have 30# power pro on my curado at the moment but its starting to get a little low on the spool so I figure I'd replace it when I spool the new reel as well. Thanks in advance!

-Adam


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

I use Power pro slick 8 30# test. Put a backing on the spool first then tie on the braid. See directions on box. I use the Aqua green color braid. Others will recommend Finns windt tamer.


----------



## Adam B (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Moonshadow! I was planning on going with PP again, just wanted a few opinions before I pulled the trigger


----------

